# Good Luck Today Cotswold Girl



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wanted to say very best of luck with your downreg test today!
Hope you get a good result - you sure do deserve some success hon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tamsin,

Thanks for thinking of me.  I had my bloods done today and find out tomorrow if I've down-regged. If the way I feel today is anything to go by I should have! 

I see from your sig block you've had a tough journey.  Hope the weight loss is going well. Must admit that despite saying I'd try and lose some before this cycle it hasn't happened. If it fails again this time I definately need to take myself in hand   

love CG xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

You're welcome!
Hope you get a good result tomorrow.   Assume next step is stimming?
Thanks - yeah weight loss is slow, but getting there!  Helps to have DH on side, as he needs/wants to lose too!
Tamsin
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tamsin - I'm thankfully through the first hurdle. Start on the oestrogen next to thicken my lining ready for ET 

Have a great weekend.

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

That's great news CG!  Hope the 2nd hurdle goes equally as well for you! 

Enjoy the weekend!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi CG,

Glad to hear that hurdle #2 was a resounding success.  Hope you get a ET date soon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tamsin - thanks again for your good wishes. We've had our date for ET confirmed as Tuesday so all being well I'll shortly be on the 2ww! 

Hope all's well with you.

Love, CG xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi CG,

Woohoo - best of luck for tomorrow then! 
Am in the 2WW wait now, right at beginning though, so a few days to wait!
 for a positive result for both of us!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi CG

Wishing you loads of luck for today & your 2 w/w lots of        coming your way , take care.

Tamsin  good luck &  to you too.
                                            mistygirl xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Mistygirl & Tamsin. I'm back with 2 embies onboard - just hope they'll want to hang around this time.  

Tamsin - good luck with your 2ww. Lets hope we're celebrating together in a couple of weeks time   

    

CG xxx


----------

